# Lake trout



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

Caught first ever lake trout trolling the mouth of Grand River. Caught it on a stinger spoon on a small dipsy about 20 back.


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

yea been a few caught out there this year ive heard


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

TRIPLE-J said:


> yea been a few caught out there this year ive heard


I heard they can be good eating. We let it go. Fun to catch. Someone else can catch it .


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

ive actually caught a couple out there over the years but they were all small 15 inch or less 
ive only ever had them smoked, and it was good but cant say other than that


----------



## TRIPLE-J (Sep 18, 2006)

mostly in deeper eastern basin of the lake, but they do get caught in the central basin in the fall


----------



## Osmerus (Dec 5, 2012)

Few years back the DNR stocked over 120,000 fish at Catawba and Fairport. Im sure some of the lakers getting caught were part of that program. Good to see lakers returning to the Fairport area in the fall. PA and NY have also stocked lakers into Erie. Would be nice to have a good healthy population of them back in Erie. Hopefuly natural reproduction picks up. As of now nat. repro. has not been documented in Erie since their population crash. Pretty sure the DNR wants reports of lakers caught in ohio waters.


----------



## twistedcatfish1971 (Jul 21, 2013)

...just got back from short pier out at fairport. I netted a laker for a guy that went 10 pounds. Last 2 weeks heard about several Lakers caught from mouth of grand / fairport area...

Don.


----------



## y-town (Dec 25, 2004)

twistedcatfish1971 said:


> ...just got back from short pier out at fairport. I netted a laker for a guy that went 10 pounds. Last 2 weeks heard about several Lakers caught from mouth of grand / fairport area...
> 
> Don.


Mine felt like 10 lbs. No scale, I'll have to get one.


----------

